# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protein Shake Recipes

## HawaiianPride.

*Peanut Butter Power Shake*

Ingredients:

2 scoops of vanilla whey protein
1 tbsp. of sugar free instant butterscotch pudding mix
2 tbsp. of natural chunky peanut butter
16 oz. of skim milk
5 ice cubes

Add all ingredients to the blender, blend, and serve. I like to add the peanut butter in last so it stays a little chunky, just like the peanut brittle it is replacing. This is a great shake for those of you looking to pack on some size or for you super heavyweights looking to maintain your current weight.

*
Mouth Watering Maple Cinnamon Meal Replacement*

Ingredients:

2 scoops of vanilla whey protein
1 cup of cooked Rolled oats
� teaspoon cinnamon
1/8 c sugar free maple syrup
1 tbsp of Flaxseed Oil
16 oz. skim milk

This is a great shake for those of you who like maple cinnamon pancakes and it is a much healthier choice. It gives adequate amounts of protein and complex carbs, with just a hint of EFAs. Perfect for any powerlifter!


*Iced Cafe Mocha Madness*

Ingredients:

8 oz. Skim milk
8 ice cubes
4 tablespoons heavy whipping cream
12 oz. of Starbucks Coffee
2 scoops of chocolate whey and misclellar casein protein powder

This is another mass maker shake for the coffee addict. If you are looking for a cappuccino type shake then this is just what the doctor ordered. Due to the higher saturated fat content it is not for those looking to drop weight.


*Chocolate Banana Icey*

Ingredients:

16 oz. of skim milk
6 ice cubes
2 bananas
2 tablespoons of heavy cream
2 scoops of chocolate whey protein powder

Oh yeah baby. For those chocolate banana freaks out there this will get the job done that is for sure! For those looking to cut weight just reduce the banana to one and cut out the heavy cream. It still tastes great with about half the calories.


*Chocolate Coconut Cream Dream*

Ingredients:

16 oz. of skim milk
4 ice cubes
2 tablespoons of heavy cream
2 tablespoons of cream of coconut
2 scoops chocolate whey protein powder

For those of you out there that love chocolate coconut cream pie this is the shake for you. Forget about those other boring shakes you have made in the past as this one here will take care of all your chocolate needs!


*Root Beer Protein Float*

Ingredients:

1 can of Diet Barqs Diet Root Beer
2 tablespoons of Heavy Cream
8oz of skim milk
6 ice cubes
2 scoops of vanilla whey protein powder

Hey I couldn�t forget the good old Root Beer float could I? Of course not my man, it should be part of every powerlifters plan. I am not into soda by the way but since I know a lot of lifters out there drink tons of it anyway I thought I would include it here, but at least I made sure that it was sugar free.

*
Pineapple Power Press Shake
*
Ingredients:

5 ice cubes
16oz of skim milk
2 scoops vanilla whey protein powder
1/2 cup pineapple chunks

For all you pineapple lovers out there this shake is calling your name! Simple to make, but oh so sweet to taste. If you like a little tangy fruit in your shake then this is going to make your mouth water.


*Pina Colada Power Shake*

Ingredients:

12 oz. water
4 ice cubes
3 scoops vanilla whey protein powder
1/3 cup Pineapple chunks
2 tsp. Coconut extract

Yeah, I am not the biggest Pina Colada buff in the world but I know there must be some power vixens out there that will just love this one. If you are looking for a creamier shake then sub the water with skim milk. This shake can be used when dieting as it is low in calories but is protein packed to the max.

*
Chocolate Banana Bench Press Blast Off*

Ingredients:

2 scoops of chocolate whey protein powder
8 ounces of skim milk
6 ice cubes
1 banana

Here is a simple shake that isn�t high on the calories but it makes up for it with its taste. Perfect for lifters watching their weight or dieting and can be used often.


*Choco-Rasberry Dream*

Ingredients:

2 scoops of chocolate Miscellar Casein protein powder
10 ounces of skim milk
6 ice cubes
12 raspberries

This is a super duper special shake. The ladies will love this one I guarantee it! Depending on how thick you like it you can drink it or eat it with a spoon. This one will get your praises no doubt!


*Blueberry Cream Monster Maker*

Ingredients:

2 scoops of vanilla whey protein powder
16 ounces whole milk
4 tablespoons of heavy cream
6 ice cubes
30 blueberries

Here is another energy packed shake that will make your mouth go crazy. This is a calorie dense shake. For those who are looking to cut weight just replace with skim milk, cut the berries by half, and cut the cream. I am telling you this is one of my favorites. It�s easy to make and it goes down oh so smooth!

*
Strawberry Cheesecake Heaven*

Ingredients:

16oz skim milk
2 scoops of vanilla whey protein powder
10 frozen strawberries
4 tbs. low fat sour cream
2 Grahm Crackers

For those naughty boys and girls out there that like their cheesecake then this is the shake for you. Get out the old blender and give this recipe a whirl because you will love it�guaranteed!


*Tropical Power Delight*

Ingredients:

12 oz. of skim milk
2 scoops of vanilla whey protein powder
1 frozen banana
2 tbs. low fat sour cream
1 tsp. of coconut extract

Oh man do I wish I was under a palm tree in the Bahamas right now sipping on some tropical fruitee, letting the sun rays beat down on my face with the roar of the waves setting off the perfect background noise. Oh sorry guys I was just day dreaming again and by the weather that we are going to see in the next couple months you can�t blame me. Here is a tropical shake that will at least help take away those winter blues making you forget that in just a little while you will be shoveling piles of snow from your driveway. Hey I would like to give a shout out to all my friends in the Bahamas who I used to compete with. I haven�t forgotten about you.

*
Morning Thunder*

Ingredients:

1 cup of Freshly Squeezed Orange Juice
1 cup of skim milk
1 tablespoon of Flax Seed Oil

Here is a very basic energizer that is great to get you started first thing in the morning hence the title. So the next time you are running late give this one a try to get you on your feet in no time.


*Chocolate Peanut Butter Power Blaster*

Ingredients:

16 oz. of skim milk
6 ice cubes
4 tablespoon heavy whipping cream
2 tablespoons of natural peanut butter
2 scoops chocolate Miscellar Casein protein powder

This shake is not for the faint at heart. This is one calorie dense shake and it will no doubt help you pack on the mass you are looking for. Give it a whirl and let me know how you like it!


*Mass Maker*

Ingredients:

16 oz. whole milk
1/2 cup raw almonds - blend with milk only until creamy smooth
1 large frozen banana
2 scoops of vanilla whey protein powder
1 tablespoon of Flax Seed Oil

This is just what the title says- The Ultimate Mass Maker. For you skinny bastards out there that are just looking to get yourselves up a class or you big boys who are looking to pack on yet more size, this is the shake for you!


*Juice it Up!*

Ingredients:

2 Scoops of Unflavoured Egg White Protein Powder
1 cup of orange juice
� cup water
1 banana
10 frozen strawberries
5 ice cubes

Here is a light and refreshing shake that won�t weigh you down. It is a fresh and invigorating drink that will have you coming back for more. Light to the taste and easy on the stomach so for all those lifters that bloat easy this is the shake for you.


*Frankestein Mass Mix*

Ingredients:

16 oz of whole milk
2 scoops vanilla whey protein
2 bananas
8 pasterized eggwhites
2 tbsp. of natural peanut butter
10 grams of glutamine powder
10 grams of creatine
2 tbsp. of honey
2 scoops low fat ice cream
4 ice cubes

Ok boys this is what you need when you are looking to pack on size in a flash. This is one very calorie dense protein packed shake and is geared for lifters 250 pounds and above. You lightweights can drink it too but it may be just to much to handle in one serving. If it was good enough for Frankenstein then it is most definelty will make a monster out of you!

*
Sweet as Honey Southern Powershake*

Ingredients:

16 oz of skim milk
2 Grahm crackers
2 tbsp. of honey
2 tbsp. of fat free cream cheese
2 scoops vanilla whey protein
6 ice cubes

This is a favourite of all my good old Southern Boys. They just love this shake especially all my lifters down in Georgia and Texas. Oh yea, don�t mess with Texas especially after they have had one of these shakes because you won�t stand a chance!

*
Oreo Cream Dream Come True!*

Ingredients:

2 Scoops of Chocolate Whey/ Miscellar Cassein Protein
2 Grahm Crackers
2 Oreo Cookies
16 oz of skim milk
2 scoops of low fat chocolate ice cream

Now this is a special shake and should be used sparringly due to the ingredients. This is a favourite shake that I use with my skinny lifters and youngsters looking to pack on size. It is very calorie dense so it should be used by those in lighter weight classes looking to go up and teenagers who are trying to get in the extra calories they need to get their body to pack on weight. I have included Miscellar Cassein in here to thicken it up and to give you an extra long release of amino acids into your bloodstream. Just what all you teenagers need to help build the base. Ok� all you other lifters can try it too but make sure that you have it once in a while not daily.

*
Macadamia Madness*

Ingredients:

2 Scoops of Vanilla Whey Protein
1 cup of fat-free strawberry yogurt
6 shredded macadamia nuts
16oz of skim milk

For all you lifters that like nuts�no not those you sicko I am talking about peanuts, cashews, almonds�here is a shake for you. Damn lifters only have one thing on their mind!

*
Oat-Meal Monster*

Ingredients:

1cup of cooked oatmeal (cooked in water and cooled)
2 scoops vanilla whey protein
4 dashes of cinnamon
1/8 cup of sugar free maple syrup
1 tbsp chopped almonds
16 oz of skim milk

Here is a shake that will fill you up like there was no tomorrow. This is a perfect meal replacement shake hence the fancy name. It is perfect for those lifters that need an energy dense breakfast to get them started but dont have the time to sit down for some eggs and oatmeal. Try this out as you will like it!


*Guilt Free Cinnamon Roll Delight*

Ingredients:

2 scoops vanilla protein powder
2 tbsp sugar-free instant vanilla pudding
1/4 tsp. of cinnamon
1/2 tsp of vanilla extract
1 packet artificial sweetener
a sprinkle of butter flavored extract
16 oz. skim milk
5 ice cubes

Ladies here is your dream come true. No its not a husband who does all the chores, cooks and cleans, all the while looking like an underwear model. You all have to stop reading those romantic novels as it makes your expectations for us way too high. Anyway here is a shake that will be top spot on your list and if you can get your husband to make it for you�yeah right keep dreaming.

*
Jamaican Coconut Explosion*

Ingredients:

2 scoops vanilla whey protein powder
1/2 cup of pineapple juice
1/2 cup of orange juice
1/4 tsp. of rum extract
1/4 tsp. of coconut extract
8 oz. of skim milk
6 ice cubes

Hey Mon, here is a little Island shake that will make you feel oh so good. Dont worry be happy! No it doesnt have any Jamaican Gold in here as one of the ingredients but it still will make you wish you were in Jamaica feeling the wind in your hair. Since I cant fly all my fans over there for a nice little vacation from the Hell on Earth that most lifters call their job and family, this is the least that I can do.


*Triple Fruit Sorbet*

Ingredients:

16 oz. of orange juice
2 scoops of Milk Isolate Protein
1 scoop of low fat mango sorbet
1 scoop of low fat raspberry sorbet
1 scoop of low fat peach sorbet
2 scoops of low fat vanilla ice cream

Now this is an ice cream lovers shake come true. This is one big shake once it is all blended up and you may have to share it with someone. That is unless you are Garry Frank! Blend up this creamy shake and add ice if you want it to be thicker.

----------


## sprinter911

Great post bro. I'm going to copy this and send it to my email address. Always good to mix it up. I still have a suspicion you have some type of nutrition training background...

Thanks for the ideas!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Plans were to major in nutrition but set my sights on kinesiology instead. Would still like to minor in nutrition though. Everything about it fascinates me.

----------


## sprinter911

That's not an easy major but I'm sure you can apply the knowledge to your training. I'm always interested to see your posts. You have a lot of info. Cheers bro

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Appreciate the kind words bro.

----------


## sprinter911

What's your staple protein shake? What one do you have most often? Mine is 2 scoops vanilla whey with one banana, one cup oats (doing it with dry oats now but used to use cooked, cooled oats), dash of cinnamon and skim milk. Tasty

----------


## HawaiianPride.

60-80grams whey isolate blended with 1.5 grinded uncooked oats w/ berries. Delish.

----------


## SlimmerMe

YUMMY YUM YUM for my TUMMY Tum TUM! THanks!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> YUMMY YUM YUM for my TUMMY Tum TUM! THanks!


I believe I might have a few more up my sleeve. I'll see if I can dig something up.

----------


## Baseball_Player85

Amazing! I was looking for new ideas for my protein shake... and well now I found too many!!! lol. Thanks, Hawaiian Pride. Another great post.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Thanks, a bump was in need anyways.

----------


## Baseball_Player85

Wow! tried the "Iced Cafe Mocha Madness"! was great loved it. Now I want to try the Strawberry Cheesecake and the Oat-Meal Monster! Loving the Ideas.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Let us know how it goes..

----------


## Cousinbutch

How dare you bring cheesecake back into my life...

----------


## nikifire

thanks  :Bow1:   :Bow1:   :Bow1:   :Bow1:   :Bow1: 

I usually have 8oz skim milk, 2 scoops vanilla whey, 5g creatine, one pack decaf instant coffee served over ice.

----------


## BFM

Just printed this out, thx for the recipes!

----------


## bobsyouruncle

Will definitely try the Chocolate banana icey tomorrow thanks for the recipe!

----------


## outterlimitz

Wow. I cant wait to try all these.... I always have a great protien shake pwo.. these are great ideas

----------

